# goodtime to buy



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

brilliant time to buy an rv from the states. just come back from florida and had a great time we went to lazydays and met with jim harris they are offering rv,s at up to 40% below msrp i,m thinking about selling my 2008 burstner argos and going for a jayco melbourne.i must say about jim he was so helpfull nothing is a problem to him .just as well coz i think he is going to have a lot more emails and phone calls from me


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, we have just purchased on e-bay a 1999 Airstream cutter for 38000$ from Florida R.V we are absolutely delighted with it and the service we had from Florida R.V and Lanny the manager, we are now headed towards California with it, hoping that it will be warmer there, as it's been cold here with frost at night. Bambi 2


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I couldnt agree more on the comments on American RVs. Ihave been buying and selling them for my own use for the last 12yrs and the compfort levels are unsurpassed. The last trip was early this year when I did an 8000m trip.
You must however beware of the sting in the tail. They nearly all have either Ford or Chevy V8s and 7-8 mpg is normal but with gas at 2-3$ a gallon what does it matter, might as well take advantage whilst it lasts, :lol:


----------



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

just a shame about the downturn of exchange rates with the dollar and the pound


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We did a lot of searching before we bought the Airstream Cutter, it's a Diesel Pusher, it is on a good frieghtliner chassis, with the best combination of engine and box, it has a Cat engine and a 6 speed Alisson box, it does 11 miles to the American gallon, ie. 3.7 litres, 2.48$ ,we are travelling in it for the next 5 months, we are in New Orleans at the moment headed for California (slowly) we will store it in Arizona when we go home, then use it for 6 months every year, we love it so much we have no plans of parting with it. Bambi 2


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought mine early in the year when there was 2£ per $. the prices now have changed with the exchange rate but the drop in the advertised prices have pretty much cancelled ach other out, so they wor out abou the same price. The shipping and duty didnt change, its gone up a bit...buy it now with 15% VAT which is a good saving.


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

I'd love an American RV, but the roads here in Devon are just too narrow.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

rmsigrist said:


> I'd love an American RV, but the roads here in Devon are just too narrow.


If theres a bus service or a delivery to stores by HGV or even something like a large rigid truck, you can have an RV. Not every RV is as big as the titanic, have a look at

www.rvusa.com

this will give you an excellent basis to decide. Even the C Class rvs seem to be built with space and comfort. Also, you can get a beauty of an A class less than 32 feet long, its the slideouts which make the C and A class Rv so good. But, theres obviously a weight penalty to pay for all that room.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello bambi2,
Do you have anywhere lined up to store in AZ? Will it be outside in summer?
Friends have RV garages in Yuma to rent if your interested. I'm still waiting for mine to get built west of Phoenix.

Ray.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Ray, many thanks for that information, we will be flying out from Pheonix this time on Feb 4th, we go home for 2 months then we will come back and collect the R.V in April with the intention of visiting the national parks, we think that Yuma is too far for us to travel to the Airport, if you are in France in the summer and going to the mediteranian, please get in touch, we live in the Aveyron. Regards Bambi 2


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

rmsigrist said:


> I'd love an American RV, but the roads here in Devon are just too narrow.


We have managed them (Just!) in the Fourwinds Siesta.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Bambi 2,
I guess you will have your storage organised by now.
Just in case we have used Absolute Storage in Tempe 480-768-1618
And heard about Big Boys Toy Storage Scotsdale 602-271-9500.

Ray.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the phone numbers and advice Ray, we shall be making the calls soon. Bambi 2


----------

